# Sash Tying - HOWTO wanted.



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2003)

Ok, I feel stupid asking, but, is there a 'special' way to wrap and tie a sash, or is it just wrap it, and knot it?

Thanks!


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ok, I feel stupid asking, but, is there a 'special' way to wrap and tie a sash, or is it just wrap it, and knot it?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


 
Well in our school we practice a very special secret technique. It basically consists of wrapping the sash around until you have very little left and tying a knot.  

I;ve seen some people getting all bent out of shape over tying their sash but its not there for looks or anything traditionaly, so who cares how its tied. Just my humble opinion.

7sm


----------



## Ginsu (Jul 18, 2003)

Kaith,
Although it has been many years since I have tied a sash I will try and give you a brief explanation on how I was taught.

Better yet I just found a site that is pretty much the exact way I was taught tie a sash. So I help this helps.

http://www.peacefulfight.org.uk/sash.html

_Ginsu_


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, and to think, we just slap it around and tie it!  
It is really to support your Tan Tien and aid with breathing, so it does need to be in the right place, and traditionaly women tie on the right, while men have the knot on the left. however that diagram spoke of grading levels and we don't have those either.

Ginsu,
  Its cool to see other mantis people here, how long have you studied mantis? Do you mind if I ask who you study under? We have a sister school in Austin as well.

7sm


----------



## Ginsu (Jul 18, 2003)

7Star,


> It is really to support your Tan Tien and aid with breathing, so it does need to be in the right place, and traditionaly women tie on the right, while men have the knot on the left.



Yes that is the reason that I was taught, and as for the grading system I did not have that either we simply had a different sash for each rank much like many Karate rankings.

I do not practice my Kung fu hardly at all anymore and have not studied for almost 10 years. I study American Kenpo now here in Austin.

As for my teacher, he was a man named Raymond Deng. 

_Ginsu_


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *7Star,
> I do not practice my Kung fu hardly at all anymore and have not studied for almost 10 years. I study American Kenpo now here in Austin.
> 
> ...



Ah, well good luck in your journey of Kenpo.
I believe I have heard the name Ramond Deng, of Australian fame if I'm correct? Anyways, good luck.
7sm


----------

